# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Femija fruti i dashurise gjeja me e shtrenjte e prinderve, gezimi e hidherimi i tyre?

## Letersia 76

Femija ,vertete fruti i dashurise ,enderra e shume njerezve,gjeja me e shtenje per priderit.
Femija hidherimi e gezimi i prinderve!
Le te flasim ........
Faliminderit per mirkuptimin!

----------


## Mina

Lindja e nje femije eshte eveniment ne familje! Rritja dhe edukimi i tij jane nje rruge e gjate dhe e veshtire. Femija eshte gezim i prinderve kur perfaqeson denjesisht familjen e tij. Kjo ndodh kur prinderit jane te edukuar dhe nuk kane probleme ndermjet tyre. Kur femija merr rruge te gabuar ne jete patjeter themi qe ky fenomen e ka zanafillen tek prinderit.

----------


## Letersia 76

FLM femija eshte i rendesishem te prindet apo jo
take care bye!

----------


## afeida

sigurisht qe femija eshte i rendesishem per prinderit. ne shumicen e rasteve prinderit sidomos mamate me sa kame kuptuar dhe nga nenat e tjera qe flas, mundohen te rrisin femijen dhe ta edukojne sic u rritem dhe ne vete. pastaj ka prinder qe martohen se u ka kaluar koha si psh vjerra ime, dhe nuk dinte te rriste femijet, ajo kishte probleme me burrin dhe inatin u a nxirrte femijeve. me sa kam kuptuar femijet e saj nuk kane marre rruge te gabuar por ndjejne vazhdimisht mungesen e dashurise tek prinderit. nuk e di nese te dhashe nje perjgjigje te sakte por rendesia e femijet ka te beje dhe me boten shpirterore te prinderit nese ato ishin gati te pranonin kete femije ne jete , dhe arsye te tjera qe jane te pa fundshme. kush eshte ne te vertete prinder dhe me baza ne familje, femija ka shume rendesi per keto lloj prinderish.

----------

